# cabe apuntar que (subjuntivo)



## signoret_

Hola,

'Cabe apuntar que...' ¿toma indicativo o subjuntivo?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## gvergara

Hola, creo que sería positivo algo de contexto, al menos un ejemplo.


----------



## Bevj

Hello signoret_
As gvergara says, please provide a complete sentence as an ecample of your problem.
Thank you


----------



## Agró

Siempre viene bien el contexto pero no se me ocurre ningún caso en subjuntivo y que suene bien.


----------



## signoret_

Gracias a todos – lo que he escrito es, 'Cabe apuntar que hay unas suposiciones negativas que rodean la inmigración'.

¿Es más correcto 'hay' o 'haya'?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## gvergara

Hola. Indicativo, desde mi perspectiva.


----------



## Circunflejo

signoret_ said:


> ¿Es más correcto 'hay' o 'haya'?


Hay es lo correcto en ese caso.


----------



## signoret_

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## lagartija68

Cabe señalar que, luego de "cabe señalar que", esperamos encontrar un verbo conjugado en modo indicativo.


----------



## Rocko!

lagartija68 said:


> Cabe señalar que, luego de "cabe señalar que", esperamos encontrar un verbo conjugado en modo indicativo.



Exacto, y que para "meter" el subjuntivo, tendríamos que hacer maroma y teatro:

Cabe señalar que tenemos...
Cabe señalar, que el que tengamos...


----------



## gvergara

Rocko!, no creo que tu propuesta de subjuntivo funcione. No tiene lógica separar la oración introducida por que, la cual me parece que es el sujeto.


----------



## Rocko!

gvergara said:


> Rocko!, no creo que tu propuesta de subjuntivo funcione. No tiene lógica separar la oración introducida por que, la cual me parece que es el sujeto.


Entonces es regional.
Los resultados de Google te dan la razón. Me apareció un resultado mexicano con la coma (ya sabes: una pausa representada) y resultados de España que no tienen la coma; pero ningún resultado de América del Sur (revisión rápida).


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> Exacto, y que para "meter" el subjuntivo, tendríamos que hacer maroma y teatro:



Cabe señalar que tengamos la fiesta en paz es una frase hecha.
Cabe señalar que, tengamos o no tengamos hambre, vamos a comer.
Cabe señalar que sea cual sea tu opinión, no me interesa.



Rocko! said:


> Me apareció un resultado con la coma (ya sabes: una pausa representada) y resultados de España sin la coma, pero ningún resultado de usos en América del Sur (revisión rápida).


En España, sin la coma, es de lo más normal. Sí que se puede encontrar algún ejemplo de uso en Chile como, por ejemplo, este de María Ester Feres Nazarala: 





> Ahora bien, en lo que concierne a este último requisito, cabe señalar que el que una remuneración sea recibida por la prestación de los servicios significa, a juicio de esta Dirección, que [...]


 Fuente: Ord. 4910/231 del Departamento Jurídico de la Dirección del trabajo. Ver página 4: https://www.dt.gob.cl/legislacion/1624/articles-88982_recurso_1.pdf


----------



## Estoyquemaoynoesdelsol

"cabe apuntar" / "cabe señalar que" --> apuntas a una realidad patente: "HAY", indicativo.  "Cabe apuntar que HAY unas suposiciones negativas".
Más ejemplos:
Cabe señalar que "tengamos la fiesta en paz" ES una frase hecha. <--> Cabe señalar que "esa" ES [indicativo] una frase hecha. 
Cabe señalar que, tengamos o no tengamos hambre, VAMOS a comer. <--> Cabe señalar que, en cualquier caso supuesto [en subjuntivo], VAMOS [indicativo] a comer.
Cabe señalar que, (coma) sea cual sea tu opinión, no me INTERESA. <--> Cabe señalar que, en cualquier caso supuesto [en subjuntivo], no me INTERESA [indicativo].


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> Cabe señalar que tengamos la fiesta en paz es una frase hecha.
> Cabe señalar que, tengamos o no tengamos hambre, vamos a comer.
> Cabe señalar que sea cual sea tu opinión, no me interesa.
> En España, sin la coma, es de lo más normal. Sí que se puede encontrar algún ejemplo de uso en Chile como, por ejemplo, este de María Ester Feres Nazarala:  Fuente: Ord. 4910/231 del Departamento Jurídico de la Dirección del trabajo. Ver página 4: https://www.dt.gob.cl/legislacion/1624/articles-88982_recurso_1.pdf


 Y lo hiciste sin maroma.


----------



## gvergara

Los ejemplos de Circunflejo va seguidos de indicativo. El subjuntivo va incrustado en oraciones que entregan información adicional.

Cabe señalar que X *es* una frase hecha/ *vamos* a comer (tengamos hambre o no)/no me *interesa* tu opinión (sea ésta cual sea).


----------



## Rocko!

gvergara said:


> Los ejemplos de Circunflejo va seguidos de indicativo. El subjuntivo va incrustado en oraciones que entregan información adicional.
> Cabe señalar que X *es* una frase hecha/ *vamos* a comer (tengamos hambre o no)/no me *interesa* tu opinión (sea ésta cual sea).


 Es que lo hizo con teatro.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> Los ejemplos de Circunflejo va seguidos de indicativo. El subjuntivo va incrustado en oraciones que entregan información adicional.


Es una forma de verlo. A ver qué te parece este ejemplo (aunque ya me lo imagino): Cabe señalar que hubiera sido preferible que te hubieses callado. Decir que con _no__ cabe señalar que _sí que se encuentra algún ejemplo (inobjetable) de uso seguido de subjuntivo.


----------



## Rocko!

Por aquí podría introducir un "si" condicional:

Cabe señalar que si tuviéramos más tiempo...

Creo que sin darnos cuenta, Lagartija68 nos cambió la expresión: era "cabe apuntar".


----------



## gvergara

Circunflejo said:


> A ver qué te parece este ejemplo (aunque ya me lo imagino): Cabe señalar que hubiera sido preferible que te hubieses callado


En este caso concreto, el tema es que debería decirse Cabe apuntar/señalar que HABRÍA sido preferible que te hubieses callado.



Rocko! said:


> Cabe señalar que si tuviéramos más tiempo...


Mismo caso anterior. Cabe apuntar/señalar que iríamos gustosos a la fiesta si tuviéramos más tiempo.

En ninguno de los dos casos se emplearía el subjuntivo. El subjuntivo en la oración de Rocko! forma parte de la subordinada de la principal, que a su vez es una subordinada de Cabe señalar/apuntar que...


----------



## lagartija68

Cabe señalar, entonces, que, luego de "cabe señalar", podemos encontrar todo tipo de modos de oraciones independientes (salvo el imperativo, a menos que fuera una cita textual).


----------



## gvergara

¿Dices que el subjuntivo sí se puede encontrar, lagartija68? Hasta el momento ha mostrado ser esquivo con esta expresión.


----------



## lagartija68

gvergara said:


> ¿Dices que el subjuntivo sí se puede encontrar, lagartija68? Hasta el momento ha mostrado ser esquivo con esta expresión.


Los últimos ejemplos de @Circunflejo en el  #18 así lo muestran. 

Cabe señalar que tal vez sea ésa una buena decisión.
Cabe señalar que quizás lo haya sido.


...


----------



## gvergara

No es adecuado el ejemplo en #18, por lo que expuse en mi respuesta a ese hilo. No creo que sea necesario complicar el tema. Me parece evidente que Cabe señalar/apuntar que no va seguida de subjuntivo, que era la pregunta inicial.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

signoret_ said:


> 'Cabe apuntar que...' ¿toma indicativo o subjuntivo?




'Cabe apuntar que...' means 'it's worth pointing out that...'.

How would you say that in English? With an indicative;

"It's worth pointing out that *there are* some negative suppositions around..."


'Cabe apuntar que...' is usually followed by a sentence in the indicative, but it doesn't exclude the use of the subjunctive. It all depends on the idea or the sense of the sentence you want to express.


(*) Indicative

You use the indicative when you are referring to a fact - like here, in your sentence;

- Cabe apuntar (el hecho de) que hay unas suposiciones negativas...

(*) Subjunctive

However, you could use the subjunctive when you are referring to a possibility - a hypothetical consideration, situation, or proposition;

- Cabe apuntar (la posibilidad de) que haya / hubiera unas suposiciones negativas...


----------



## gvergara

O sea, si dices explícitamente la posibilidad de que, ya es otra cosa, y el subjuntivo responde no a Cabe señalar que, sino a la posibilidad de que. De no decirlo explícitamente, lo normal es el indicativo.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Sí, de acuerdo... Como tú dices, el indicativo es el uso más frecuente. 

El subjuntivo, como ocurre por norma general, sólo se utilizaría con un sentido o connotación de improbabilidad.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> En este caso concreto, el tema es que debería decirse Cabe apuntar/señalar que HABRÍA sido preferible que te hubieses callado.


Sí, pero sabes perfectamente que, independientemente de cuánto te guste, también se considera correcto con hubiera sido.


----------



## gvergara

Que sea aceptado ese uso muy expandido del subjuntivo, no hay ninguna duda, nadie puede negar eso, independientemente del gusto personal. Ahora, que sea correcto emplear el imperativo en oraciones principales, no lo sé.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Perdonad, pero no entiendo a qué os referís aquí cuando mencionáis el imperativo... 

¿A qué os referís con 'imperativo' en este ejemplo? ¿Podéis dar un ejemplo?


----------

